# Mercedes 709D manual



## jodysutts (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi all,

Im converting a 1990 Mercedes 790d and cant seem to find the manual for it.

does anybody know where id find one????


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Merc Manual*

Try www.workshopmanuals.biz its where I got my manual from.
It's a computer prog on dvd the information is in there just takes a while finding and getting familiar with.

Steve


----------



## MiketheWelshman (May 1, 2005)

Hi, if you wanted specific info, for example schematics of the electrics, try Mercedes truck dealers. I once owned an 811D, and found the local dealer helpful ( I take my current Merc to them)


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I agree with the above - just take your chassis number to a Merc commercial dealer and they will get the correct book for your van. Mine cost about a fiver! (for a 1990, 410D ).

Good luck.


----------

